# Mexican Oysters



## kitchenelf (Apr 18, 2002)

Mexican Oysters 
Yield: 12 Servings

Ingredients 

      3    plum tomatoes; seeded, diced
      3    green onions; chopped
    1/2 c  chopped fresh cilantro
      2 tb olive oil
      2 ts ground cumin
      1    jalapeno chili; seeded, 
           -chopped
     1/2 fresh squeezed lime juice (or to taste)
      1    salt and pepper
     12    fresh oysters; shucked- left
           - in half she
      1    crusty french bread

Instructions

Combine first 7 ingredients in medium bowl. Season to taste with salt and pepper. Let stand 30 minutes. 

Preheat broiler. Arrange oysters on broilerproof pan.  Spoon salsa over oysters. Broil until heated through, about 5 minutes. 

Serve with bread to soak up juices and invite me over. :p


----------

